# Brown Spots on Hair



## PreciousPrince

I posted this in response to another poster's question on a different section of the forum a few weeks ago, but we didn't get any answers, so I thought I'd put it here. 
When Perri was about 5 months of age, I noticed 3 little tan colored spots on his back near his tail--at first I thought it was dirt but it wouldn't wash off LOL! They are small and are really only noticeable in bright sunlight. I asked his groomer, and she said that the breeder probably didn't do a good job in picking the lines of the parents.
I know that the AKC standard says pure white with light tan or lemon on the ears permissable but not desirable, but in all of the Maltese books I've read I have not come across anything about spots on the back. I do know that it definately exists from reading posts here, but I am curious as to the cause of the spots--is it a result of unscrupulous breeding or does it just show up in some dogs like the color on the ears? 
Also, for those of you who have the same experience, do the spots on the back fade like the color on the ears as they age?? Of course I Iove my little guy no matter what, I am just curious!


----------



## cindysilver

I don't know anything about how common it is .. but Jack had a spot of darker white (like very very light lemon) on his back for about 4 months when he was younger.







(he's now 13 months old). They grew out, and when he was cut down, the hair was white there again. But... sometimes I still see a tiny glimmer of that lemon in certain lights. In general some folks say that lemon coloring is a sign of "good pigment" and that the black points will be stronger in that dog (though I don't know if thats true!)

Hope this helps!


----------



## paris

Paris has a round light colored spot on her back. I first thought it was from her hitting her back on the doggy door but I watched her a few times and she never touches it. It's probably about the size of a quarter and just a little bit from her tail. I didn't notice it before she had all of her hair cut off in December but it is definitely there now. She is almost 16 months old. As far as the black points being better...she has one paw that doesn't have as much black as the others. Go figure.


----------



## Cosy

It's not bad breeding. Long ago maltese were of color..even black. Sometimes we still see remnants of this in our white beauties. Cosy has a tad bit of color on her ears and a few spots on her back. It's so light it can't be seen all the time, but it's there. I've seen it in show dogs too, although they usually find a way to hide or lighten it.


----------



## PreciousPrince

Wow Brit that's interesting! Thanks so much for the information!


----------



## jmm

Not too uncommon...color in the body coat is something breeders try to avoid, but you get it sometimes, especially when you have super strong pigment.


----------



## hillary&lola

lola has a few light tan strips of fur on her back that are a couple of inches wide each..they even seem to be a more course type of fur. she is 9 months old and they dont seem to be growing out. they are kinda cute, makes her look like an oreo! they are the same color that is on the back of her ears too. they dont bother me a bit, add to her character


----------



## angela923

Pudding had lemon coloring on his ears when he was younger. He also had a bit of yellow on his back near his bum, but it was only at the tips.. After i cut off the old hair, the new hair was white and softer. I figure it's because he likes to chew and lick his tail and bum sometimes... so maybe the coloring is from saliva? I guess it depends on if it's white underneath and how dark the coloring is... His was just very light yellow


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

Neyland has it (slight lemon coloring) too, but not Brinkley.
Neyland's is on his ears and a few places on his back. It really isn't that noticeable to me except when he is wet.


----------



## Bijousmom

Bijou has coloring on his ears, his back and under his tail. I'm glad that he is not alone. I was hoping that it would go away but it isn't.


----------



## Laceys mom

Lacey had the lemon color on her ears and a light tan spot on her back, near her tail, when she was young. The color grew out. Seems to be a common thing with these little ones.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

Frosty had lemon ears when a baby that grew out. He does have very dark pigment, and does have a very light tanish spot on his back near the tail.


----------



## kodie

> It's not bad breeding. Long ago maltese were of color..even black. Sometimes we still see remnants of this in our white beauties. Cosy has a tad bit of color on her ears and a few spots on her back. It's so light it can't be seen all the time, but it's there. I've seen it in show dogs too, although they usually find a way to hide or lighten it.[/B]


Kelsie has some color to her ears and a very fant spot on her back. I was told.. at shows they sometimes bleech it?

When I was at the breeders house to get Kelsie... I saw 1 pup with LOTS of color.. he was so cute!! Chubby alittle guy too.


----------



## HappyB

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=175240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not bad breeding. Long ago maltese were of color..even black. Sometimes we still see remnants of this in our white beauties. Cosy has a tad bit of color on her ears and a few spots on her back. It's so light it can't be seen all the time, but it's there. I've seen it in show dogs too, although they usually find a way to hide or lighten it.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kelsie has some color to her ears and a very fant spot on her back. I was told.. at shows they sometimes bleech it?
> 
> When I was at the breeders house to get Kelsie... I saw 1 pup with LOTS of color.. he was so cute!! Chubby alittle guy too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...


Last week, Charlie, a four month old from my breeding went to his forever home. I kept him until the semester ended because his new owner was living in a a sorority house and couldn't have him at school. He did spend Easter holiday with her here in our city at her parents home. Charlie had some buff on his ears and a spot on his back that is growing out. It is white under the brown.
Mary, his new owner, took him to PetSmart during the Easter holidays. She told me of a woman who stopped her and gave her a lecture on how she had bought a mutt because Maltese were all white. Not only was this a rude person to do this, but ignorant of the breed also. Charlie came from a long line of champions, including his father. And, both his parents are white--without bleach. Mary said it was all her mom could do not to tell this woman a few select things.








I am familiar with a sire to one of the other posters in this thread. This sire comes from one of the top Maltese breeders, and his pedigree is really impressive as to what dogs are in his line. Unfortunately, he produces pups that look like cocker spaniels. My friend, who is his co-owner, doesn't use him because of this. Last summer, my friends and I had the loan of a dog for breeding from another top line who is championed in a number of countries. He is older and cut down. He had a big brown spot on his side. I have a picture of him in coat, taken in Europe where they are not bleached like he was when he was shown here, and there is a big brown streak down his side. It is very noticable in his cut down "everyday look" that he had while he was with us. Fortunately, his pups, selectively bred here don't have this color.
So, I'm not surprised that you saw some color when at Joyce's because the two dogs I'm referring to have strong links back to her lines, specifically Risque Business.
Personally, I've learned in my own dogs that some have it early on and it fades. These are the pups with the best pigment at an early age. It the color is more redish than buff, it's likely to be there into adulthood. I'll bet those pups you saw on your visit will not have much color as they mature.


----------



## KimKarr

Hi Bonnie -- these *tannish* markings are what I saw at the dog show a couple of weeks ago. I'd never seen them on show dogs before - but a couple of them certainly did have it and the handlers weren't making any attempts to cover it with powder, etc.

Noelle sends lots of licks to Perri







and hopes that we get to meet up soon (after family weddings, etc.).


----------



## HappyB

> Hi Bonnie -- these *tannish* markings are what I saw at the dog show a couple of weeks ago. I'd never seen them on show dogs before - but a couple of them certainly did have it and the handlers weren't making any attempts to cover it with powder, etc.
> 
> Noelle sends lots of licks to Perri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and hopes that we get to meet up soon (after family weddings, etc.).[/B]



Sometimes, you get people new to showing who don't know the secrets of grooming. Last year, we had this with a family who had two entries at a show where we had our dog. They were so proud of their pups that were sold to them for show dogs, when in fact, they were just average pets. Their dogs had very little coat and it wasn't even combed that well. Not only did these people not know how to groom their dogs, but they didn't know how to recognize that they didn't have winners. Anyone with an AKC dog who is not neutered can enter the shows. Perhaps that is what you saw. It's really sad when this happens because these people have put trust in someone to sell them a dream, and they end up with an embarassment. Usually, they get their dog from someone not involved with the sport of showing who convinces them it can be shown. A reputable person who is also involved with showing would not want one of their dogs from their line poorlr represented. The two I was referring to that I saw last year left before the four days was over.


----------



## Furbabymom

Only My Lexi is just about pure white from Chalet de Maltese. 

My Skeeter has some buff color on the ears still and some more color has grown in his back but he is predominantly white but does have some color on his back hair. Skeeter is from Divine Maltese.

Sassy came with shocking apricot colored airs and many apricot patches on her back as a 12 week puppy. I was shocked then since I did not know Maltese had color on the back and so much color on the ears. She is from Mystique Maltese with both parents from Divine Maltese sold to Mystique Maltese. The color has lightened up greatly but is still there on the back just very light now and still there on the back of the ears but not bright apricot anymore. Now it is a light beige. 

Like Brit says since Maltese years ago were not all white, there still is some color in the breed and a lot of top breeders have color in their lines and even show dogs do.

Susan & my furkidz in NJ

P.S. Panda is a black and white Shih tzu so she does not count.













> I posted this in response to another poster's question on a different section of the forum a few weeks ago, but we didn't get any answers, so I thought I'd put it here.
> When Perri was about 5 months of age, I noticed 3 little tan colored spots on his back near his tail--at first I thought it was dirt but it wouldn't wash off LOL! They are small and are really only noticeable in bright sunlight. I asked his groomer, and she said that the breeder probably didn't do a good job in picking the lines of the parents.
> I know that the AKC standard says pure white with light tan or lemon on the ears permissable but not desirable, but in all of the Maltese books I've read I have not come across anything about spots on the back. I do know that it definately exists from reading posts here, but I am curious as to the cause of the spots--is it a result of unscrupulous breeding or does it just show up in some dogs like the color on the ears?
> Also, for those of you who have the same experience, do the spots on the back fade like the color on the ears as they age?? Of course I Iove my little guy no matter what, I am just curious![/B]


----------



## MissMelanie

> It's not bad breeding. Long ago maltese were of color..even black. Sometimes we still see remnants of this in our white beauties. Cosy has a tad bit of color on her ears and a few spots on her back. It's so light it can't be seen all the time, but it's there. I've seen it in show dogs too, although they usually find a way to hide or lighten it.[/B]


I would LOVE to have a black Maltese... I read somewhere that people think dark doggies are better Guard dogs... HHAHAHAHAA No really I would like to have a black Malt so I wouldn't fear the dirt so much on the white.

Brit where can I find a Black Malt?









Luv ya!
Melanie


----------



## Aarianne

I had no idea so many maltese have tan/apricot/lemon hairs on their body. Very interesting. Honestly, I would have assumed people's purebred malts with noticeable colouring on their bodies were mixes or poorly bred, had I not read this.








Bad me! Not that I'm against mixes... I'm getting a couple yorkie x maltese mixes in June.


----------



## lorraine

I picked out my (soon to come home) puppy BECAUSE he had lemony ears. Not particularly noticeable but a bit different to the "norm". I hope they don't grow out and... no... I don't intend breeding. But I do hope top/accredited Maltese breeders in the UK will not object *too* much if he's seen by lots of people as I intend to enter him for obedience and mini-agility and qualify him as a therapy dog.


----------



## TangoGye

*Tango has brown hair*

Hi my dog Tango is 4 months old and wonderful! he is shedding his hair and the new one on his back is growing light brown. And his hair is a bit crazy he looks like he came out of the dryer! is this normal! thank you so much!


----------



## Furbabies mom

How is his hair shedding? Do you see it on the furniture or clothes? Maltese do not shed, there may be some hair in the comb or brush, but very little. Some Maltese may have some lemon or pale beige on them, usually on the ears.Tango is a cutie !!!


----------



## TangoGye

TangoGye said:


> Hi my dog Tango is 4 months old and wonderful! he is shedding his hair and the new one on his back is growing light brown. And his hair is a bit crazy he looks like he came out of the dryer! is this normal! thank you so much!


He is shedding on my clothes (i only notice if I am wearing black) and on his comb, I brush him every day twice a day, because my daughters carry him a lot and he looks crazy! he is the best dog! so gentle, fun, loving etc... but I was worried that maybe it had to do with his diet he is eating royal pedigree for puppies. and taking vitamins for his hair. but his hair really looks like he literally came out of the dryer! and its getting more brown all the time. Thank you!


----------



## Grace'sMom

Maltese don't shed..... And they are white, not brown.

Where did you get him? .... He may be a mix.

He is adorable, shedding or not


----------



## LoveLucy

Furbabies mom said:


> How is his hair shedding? Do you see it on the furniture or clothes? Maltese do not shed, there may be some hair in the comb or brush, but very little. Some Maltese may have some lemon or pale beige on them, usually on the ears.Tango is a cutie !!!


When I comb and/or brush Lucy I actually get a fair bit of hair in the brush. Also get a bit here and there on my clothing. I wonder is this indication that she is mixed wih something that is a shedding breed? I've thought Malti-Poo, but Poodles don't shed either? I didn't really consider it "shedding" in the traditional sense because it's the same way I lose MY hair--when my hair was longer especially, there was always hair in the brush and I was constantly sweeping it up from the bathroom floor. I always figured Maltese would lose their hair that way...even if they are non-shedding in the traditional sense?


----------



## Furbabies mom

I've had several Maktese and Yorkies, I never noticed their hair on my clothes, and really only the cottony coated ones, do I notice hair in the brush.


----------



## LoveLucy

Yeah, I don't get much on my clothes, just a hair or two. Sort of like I get my own hair on my clothes, though. Maybe we are both mixed with shedding breeds. lol She does get a reasonable amount in the comb/brush though. Especially after a bath. Who knows? She surely doesn't shed like other dogs I've had.


----------



## TangoGye

I got him at a dog breeder but with no papers I live in south america, maybe he is a mix, not a problem for me as we adore him but just feel that I was told something that is not! as long as he is healthy and happy! but I hope that the hair color change is ok and normal.


----------



## Grace'sMom

He's adorable  

I'd guess a mix.... and so the hair color change would be completely normal....


----------



## TangoGye

Thank you very much for your answers! You have 2 beautiful babies  Grace reminds me a lot of Tango!


----------



## TangoGye

Tango is now a couple of weeks older went to the groomer and had a little hair cut and all his hair is growing white, almost no more light brown hair. He is taking vitamins and he is looking gorgeous! Pure white and silky soft! Love him!









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isabella's Mommy

Our adorable Isabella has lemon color on her ears and back. Both her mom and dad are pure white. Her grandmother and aunt are also pure white. We had her price price dropped by 200 .00 because of her pigmentation. The breeder said that her ears may grow in white but the back may not. She also said some owners of show dogs bleach the hair although dogs can have this color in the show ring. My husband hopes she doesn't change as he feels it makes her cuter and I agree. I know she comes from good blood lines and in the end all we care about is her health and happiness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gypsyqueen

I'm loving this tread I have a 6 month old I bought with 2 beige spots on her back but the new growth about 1/4 inch is white I really does not matter she is the sweetest and smartest little girl. I'm thinking of making her my grandsons therapy dog he has autism and is crazy for her he will say I want dog I love dog and had never said that of any of my dogs don't even like them just her and she loves him.


----------



## shellbeme

I think it's kind of sad that all the color was bred out of malts. I would love to see and have some multi colored malts running around.


----------



## littlefluffbabies

shellbeme said:


> I think it's kind of sad that all the color was bred out of malts. I would love to see and have some multi colored malts running around.


:thmbup: agreed


----------



## aylintigger

I am glad I read this thread! We have Ceecee and she has a few spots(i dont mind them she looks cute!) I was just worried that she was mix with another pup breed. Thank you all!


----------

